# Old skool Alpine help



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi there, First time in this forum, so be gentle to the noob!








I've been looking for some old skool sounds for my old skool car, and scored this little lot on ebay for a stupidly low price, but although it's old, I'm having a few problems with hooking it all up successfully! 
The CD player is a 5903S and is a dedicated CD player, it has no tuner, and no internal amp. there are 6 RCA sockets on the back, 4 are the front and rear pre-outs, and the other pair are line-ins. 
















The wiring on the CD player is mostly straightforward, but i'm not sure what the two brown/whites, and two blue/whites do? 
The tape player is a 7293J has 2 pairs of RCA sockets, but I don't know if these are are a front and rear pair of pre-outs, or a pair of pre-outs and a pair of line-ins? 
















The tape player has an internal amp with 4 channels (all 25 watts!) and the wiring that came with it connects to the CD player wiring, so they share +12v, ign switched 12v, ground, and illumination, but this loom too features a brown/white, and blue/white that I'm not sure of. 
Also, when I tested these, the CD player has lost the lighting around the fader, bass, and treble controls, is this easy to fix? New bulbs?
The tape player screen didn't light up either, but if held up to the light, you can see the numbers and symbols changing, is this also a bulb issue?








Ok, last questions! This unit also came with the head units, its a 5980 "CD changer audio control unit" but I have no idea what it does? when googled, it comes up as an in dash 3 disc head unit. Is this part of that unit? if so, I guess it's good to have around should I ever find the matching head unit!
















Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give!
I'm on the hunt for manuals for old Alpine stuff if anyone has any they are willing to part with btw! 


_Modified by polov8 at 12:54 AM 10-28-2007_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (polov8)*

Nobody??


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (polov8)*

no, those bastards at alpine took down thier alpinetechcenter.com site. (sign #81 that alpine is becoming the new suckness)


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (afinley)*

Tell me about it!








I tried asking them and haven't heard a thing, no real surprise there


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (polov8)*

OK, here's my shot at this.

Typically blue/white are remote antenna lines, although with each on having a pair, that doesn't seem to make sense. The brown/white is odd as well. If you hook the head unit up to a computer power supply (red/yellow to computer yellow and black to black) you can test under what condition the wires have a signal on them. 

The casette player is two sets of rca out, front/back. You can tell because the unit has fader AND balance. Fader is front/back control and Balance is left/right control.
The lights, if you can pull the faceplates apart and de-solder the LEDS, it's an easy swap. You can send the units out to be fixed though, where I can't recall but I remember places used to do it - authorized alpine repair centers I'm sure.
And the cd-changer control unit: it looks like it's early ai-net controlled unit that would allow the cd-changer to directly output sound to the amps, skipping over the head unit - kind of like to reduce the number of changes in signal in the chain. changer -> amp is better than changer->headunit -> amp if you aren't doing any processing work


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (pwnt by pat)*

Thankyou! I'll have to try all those things out! 
I have to add that I really love these head units, all this new fangled flashing crap annoys the hell out of me!


----------



## Ken Hill (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_OK, here's my shot at this.

Typically blue/white are remote antenna lines, although with each on having a pair, that doesn't seem to make sense. The brown/white is odd as well. If you hook the head unit up to a computer power supply (red/yellow to computer yellow and black to black) you can test under what condition the wires have a signal on them. 

The casette player is two sets of rca out, front/back. You can tell because the unit has fader AND balance. Fader is front/back control and Balance is left/right control.
The lights, if you can pull the faceplates apart and de-solder the LEDS, it's an easy swap. You can send the units out to be fixed though, where I can't recall but I remember places used to do it - authorized alpine repair centers I'm sure.
And the cd-changer control unit: it looks like it's early ai-net controlled unit that would allow the cd-changer to directly output sound to the amps, skipping over the head unit - kind of like to reduce the number of changes in signal in the chain. changer -> amp is better than changer->headunit -> amp if you aren't doing any processing work

Now these are some proper "old school" parts. This is the Alpine equipment I used to repair in my younger days.
The two blue/white wires for switched power for an amp and a power antenna. I THINK the brown/white is a night illumination for the display. Before you open the face to replace bulbs connect the brown/white wire to 12 volts.
I also think these head units were before LEDs were used to illuminate face plates. I think you will find tiny light bulbs in there when you take off the face plate.
Good luck. Its great to see quality old equipment out there used in a period correct car.
P.S. Do not leave a CD in the player when you shut off the car. Alpines of this vinatge used a soft rubber donut on the plate that spins the CD. In hot weather the glue leaches through the rubber and adhears to the CD. When you press the eject button the CD will not come out because it is glued to the plate. We fixed these about once a week for years back in the early '90s. It was the easiest $80 we ever made.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (Ken Hill)*

Well going from my 7292S Manual At least one White/Blue wire should be Dimmer lead, Brown white is kind of weird for alpine as they have stuck with the tried and true colors of alpine. If you could get a better shot of siad wires fanned out and not so close, it might be easier to figure out.
Also these vintage decks may have 1 or 2 LED's in the face, the rest are wheat grain incadecent bulbs. 
Personally I have fixed my lights, to have them a couple years later burn back out. That is why I stocked up on them. I could most likely fix the lights, but I do live aways away from you. Not sure what your thoughts are but I would be rather interested in the 7293J which is a Japanese model. Seeing I need a new Tape mechanism for my 7292S. Would you be willing to sell the 7293J and send the 5903S and I could fix the lights and send it back. Not sure of your intentions, but just a offer.


----------



## gti19403 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (Non_Affiliated)*

if memory serves me the brown/white is a pause wire. when you play the cd it pauses the tape/radio and vice versa


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (Ken Hill)*

Well going from my 7292S Manual At least one White/Blue wire should be Dimmer lead, Brown white is kind of weird for alpine as they have stuck with the tried and true colors of alpine. If you could get a better shot of siad wires fanned out and not so close, it might be easier to figure out.
Also these vintage decks may have 1 or 2 LED's in the face, the rest are wheat grain incadecent bulbs. 
Personally I have fixed my lights, to have them a couple years later burn back out. That is why I stocked up on them. I could most likely fix the lights, but I do live aways away from you. Not sure what your thoughts are but I would be rather interested in the 7293J which is a Japanese model. Seeing I need a new Tape mechanism for my 7292S. Would you be willing to sell the 7293J and send the 5903S and I could fix the lights and send it back. Not sure of your intentions, but just a offer.
Wait your across the pond, so that wouldn't be a cheap venture. It's not to hard to get the face off. Pull on the volume knob and it should pop off. Take the top cover screws out and the side screws for the face. The face has tabs that should release with a small screwdriver and gentle upward pressure from the bottom sides should release the face.
Now there is probably 2 or 3 screws that hold the face circuit board on. You'll have to take them out to get to the back side of the board to unsolder the lights. There is flat wire on the bottom that connects the main board to the face board. it will allow you to tilt the board down to get access to the back. Be careful with the connections as they are hardwired to each board.
The tough light is the back light bulb for the display. There is a silver in color shield around the LCD that holds every thing together. There are legs that go through the circuit board, and I can't remember if they are soldered or just twisted to keep it all together. You'll have to de-solder or twist those legs, or both to get that shield off. Then very carefully youll actually have to pry up on the LCD, on the side that dosen't have the soldered pins. And there is a plastic channeling that black around the light bub. The bulb will most likely have a kind of rubber cover that is green. Take that off and save it. That is what makes the light green, As do the other bulbs. Now you'll need to find some Wheat grain lights which I bought back in 2000 from http://www.pacparts.com they were Pacpart # a-65T95404W03.
Then remove any excess solder, and clean the lan pads with 99% isopropal alcohal. install new lights and solder. Cleas excess flux from ciruit board with alcohal. Then just put it back together in the reverse order as above.
I am going off of memory from my 7292S, as the 5903S may differ some.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (Non_Affiliated)*

Wow! That's ALOT of help, very much appreciated!








I'm afraid I'll have to wait a couple of weeks before I have a go at the lighting fix, as I'm off on vacation at the weekend, but believe me, I'll be looking into this as soon as I get back.








In fact, I'll be bringing some more old skool alpine back with me......


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (polov8)*

Well keep me updated. If you get stuck somewhere just post up or email a pic and I can see about talking you through it.


----------



## Bubbleboy (Jun 23, 2000)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (polov8)*

from what I remember when I did this way back when...
blue - pwr ant
blue/white - remote on out
red - ign
yellow - constant 12v
brown/white - pause, connect the brown with white from the 5905 to the brown with white from the tape head
white/blue - dimmer, although it doesnt dim that much
light blue/white - ?, unless it was used with the DIN to RCA adapters, or it was an input for phone mute, which eventually turned to pink/white. test it with a meter, not a test light to see if you get 12v out, otherwise leave it alone
as for the 5980, we never installed those, but the DIN plug on there would lead me to believe that was for another unit altogether.
BTW, in your travels, let me know if you find a mint 7909, but not 7909J, as I will want the radio to work in Canada.
thanks and good luck


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Old skool Alpine help (Bubbleboy)*

Aha, that wiring makes alot of sense. 
I will try the test meter on it.
As for the 5980, I discovered that this is the hideaway unit for the worlds first 3 disc in dash changer, and the DIN plug is what connects it to the head unit itself. I've just got it's ancestor, the 7980 in dash changer, and it has a very similar unit, the only major difference I can see is that the 7980 has the antenna socket on the box, and the 5980 must have it on the head unit, if it has a tuner.
There are a few 7909's on ebay from time to time, mostly. Js tho. Seem to go for $700 + tho!


----------



## corganb (Feb 7, 2012)

*7292s Manual*

Hi, 

Is there any chance that you have a digital version to the manual? I've been looking for it everywhere. 

thank you


----------

